# Elite Fitness Pharmaceuticals



## Elvia1023 (May 17, 2009)

Anyone ever tried these products? Preferably people who have some posts to their names.


----------



## mamun12 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with this lab, particularly their Test E product? The lab report was widely believed to be fake, just wondering if.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 25, 2009)

Elvia,
I talked to a guy recently wanting to advertise this stuff on a forum Im on.
Ive not used it myself. Just looking at the pics its a nice looking product line.
Seems like someone has spent a bit of time and money to set it up.... Hopefull the products are as good as the look.
Keep me posted old buddy if you decide to try it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2009)

rAJJIN said:


> Elvia,
> I talked to a guy recently wanting to advertise this stuff on a forum Im on.
> Ive not used it myself. Just looking at the pics its a nice looking product line.
> Seems like someone has spent a bit of time and money to set it up.... Hopefull the products are as good as the look.
> Keep me posted old buddy if you decide to try it.



I have found their resellers sites so might use one of those. I am using GP Test P and Avar for my next cycle. There have been some issues with their tren a (one batch) so I might get it from Elite. It sounds good but of course you never know. Let me know if you find out anymore info. I will probably order in the next few weeks. The site is UK based. Shipping is next day and 5 pounds so good to go. However there are mixed views so still alittle cautious. Although most negative ones I have read seem to be from people who have never used it or sound abit dodgy (alternative motives).

I do know EFP products are being independently tested by Body Of Science for their new UG book. I think GP are too so will be an interesting read.

Good to see you around. PM with the sites you use these days. And let me know any updates on new products/labels you have tried. Happy training


----------



## rAJJIN (May 27, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have found their resellers sites so might use one of those. I am using GP Test P and Avar for my next cycle. There have been some issues with their tren a (one batch) so I might get it from Elite. It sounds good but of course you never know. Let me know if you find out anymore info. I will probably order in the next few weeks. The site is UK based. Shipping is next day and 5 pounds so good to go. However there are mixed views so still alittle cautious. Although most negative ones I have read seem to be from people who have never used it or sound abit dodgy (alternative motives).
> 
> I do know EFP products are being independently tested by Body Of Science for their new UG book. I think GP are too so will be an interesting read.
> 
> Good to see you around. PM with the sites you use these days. And let me know any updates on new products/labels you have tried. Happy training




The guy Im talking about is the one that sent llewwyn the sample for his book 
The only bad Ive read so far is I think some didnt like the way they were trying to advertise.

Rite Now Im using some Turkey sus and Blue heart dbol.


----------

